# 1st Prop Sketch



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

I must say, that would be one of the most original set of columns I have seen. Now that you have posted that sketch, we are pretty much going to lock you into doing them. Make sure you take plenty of photos so you can post a tutorial in the how-to section. Those are gonna' be sweet.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I agree....those are very different and I can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

I am definitely going to do these columns so backing out is not an option. I hope they turn out as well as how I have “seen” them in my mind.

I have done other smaller things in the blue foam so I know the construction is within my skill level. I have done a sample board to test out the wood and stone textures. They also worked out well so that should go fine.

My painting skills … not so tested to date.

I will take pictures and update as I progress.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

I think those will look awesome....very creative.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Very original. It is nice to see something totally new and not done before.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

*Update and Progress Photos*

Ok, I got busy and began one of the top sections of the columns.









Top section cut and glued together.










Layout lines for faux planks.










Layout lines for faux planks in black marker for a better view.










The outline of the planks were done first along with a knot hole here and there.










Here is another side with the black marker and the faux wood grain done.









Close-up of the side done with the black marker lines for a better view.









Here is another view of a finished side without the black marker lines.

I'm not real concerned with the edges just yet because I'm going to glue some foam along the sides for a "boxed" frame look like the sketch above.

Not really going in any order, just what I feel like doing!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Well you're doing a fantastic job so far. Those should look really great when you're done.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree...they look really good!

Muffy


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I can tell I'm going to love following this post. A++ for originality and it's looking fabulous so far. Now I have to get back to my sanding on Morti.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

One question. What type of foam are you using? Is it the foam insulation with the blue covering?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Very cool, the wood grain looks great, I can't wait to see your finished work! Awesome job!!


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Amazing! You are definately talented enough to make these look great.

Hey, just a quick idea. Those look big enough to hide something in. Maybe a pop-out bucky? Just an idea. They're gonna look great as they are.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Madame Turlock said:


> One question. What type of foam are you using? Is it the foam insulation with the blue covering?


It's the Blue Styrofoam Sheathing you get at the home improvement stores. I have the 1" thick for the structure and will be using the 1/2" for the detail work. I had bought a full sheet (4' x 8') for something else that never got built so I used it on this one instead.

The one thing you have to do with this product is that it has a very thin plastic film you need to remove. Only takes a moment and it peels right off.

Thanks for the words of encouragement and I'm glad you all like it so far! 

Madame Turlock: any new pics of Morti?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

rnrkid said:


> Amazing! You are definately talented enough to make these look great.
> 
> Hey, just a quick idea. Those look big enough to hide something in. Maybe a pop-out bucky? Just an idea. They're gonna look great as they are.


That's a good idea but not in the plans for this year. 

I am planning on having something on the front of each (maybe a skeleton torso chained to it) and some type of lighting along the inside as you walk between them.

They should be about 7 feet tall when completed.


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

ARRRG...me likes the looks of that thar column.

You've got to love foam insulation...I use that stuff for everything....except home improvement. LOL

Nice wood grain.

Dennis


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

aSmarterU said:


> That's a good idea but not in the plans for this year.


That's why I already started a folder named "Halloween '09"


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Vey nice job on the wood grain! It looks real! good Job! Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I 50X's dido what everyone else said. 

I am in the state of Awww. (not the cute kind you know what I mean) ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok ... now I can start to feel the pressure!

I'll keep posting when I get more done.


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

What tool are you using for the foam grooves? Soldering Iron?

Dennis


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

*Creative Versa Tool*



dacostasr said:


> What tool are you using for the foam grooves? Soldering Iron?
> 
> Dennis


Creative Versa-Tool™ Points

I use the same tool for the Fun-Kins (foam pumpkins) and it does a really nice job.


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

wow that wood grain looks so real got to get me some of those tools.... nice Job!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Using these with the Pink or Blue Styrofoam Sheathing, you need to work kinda fast because it does get hot and melts quickly.

You also need to work outside or in a really well ventilated area because of the fumes.

It takes a little practice, but it goes really fast. Ok, maybe not real fast - this top section took me about 4 hours but it was 97 degress outside and I needed a few breaks!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

I use a similar tool on some of my projects and I do use a soldering iron trick by touching the tip of the tool to a wet sponge, to reduce the temperature from time to time as I work.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

*Another Update*

Continued work on the column project.

Cut the base sections and glued them up for 24hrs.









Next was the layout of the faux stones. I used the black marker to make it easier to see.









Here is the beginning of the morter lines using a hot knife. I tried to make sure the "stones" wrapped around the face to give it a stacked look.









After the morter lines were completed, a heat gun and some water was applied to give the stone face a textured, worn surface. I then glued the top and bottom slabs to it and let it rest for 24hrs.









Here are some close-ups of the stone texture.

























Next update will be when the painting begins.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Just Awesome! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking good to me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

*EeeeeeK!*

Thanks rnrkid and Skullie .... I know I wouldn't win for the *FASTEST* prop builder! 

I did have a bit of a scare (no pun intended) when the heat gun I was using caucht fire!  That set me back a day or 2! 

I'm still choosing colors for the paint so sorry if the next update is a little late.

To be continued ....


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't worry about rushing. You got plenty of time. How long do you hold the heat gun on it before it starts bubbling.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

rnrkid said:


> Don't worry about rushing. You got plenty of time. How long do you hold the heat gun on it before it starts bubbling.


I think (not actually used a torch myself) that the water would bubble and melt through the foam quicker if you used a flame.

Actually, it doesn't bubble with a heat gun. The water on the surface keeps the foam "cooler" and melts slower. At around 850 to 950 degrees, it takes about 2 to 3 seconds for the foam to begin to deform (it shrinks down).

The trick is to keep the heat gun moving at *ALL* times. It doesn't take long and if you blink, it's too long.

I don't think I could rush this project if I tried! I'm just too picky to let things slide.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Looking good!

So you can use a heat gun to warp the styrofoam instead of a butane torch? I hadn't thought of that. That would save me some money since I already own a heat gun.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Rikki said:


> Looking good!
> 
> So you can use a heat gun to warp the styrofoam instead of a butane torch? I hadn't thought of that. That would save me some money since I already own a heat gun.


Yeah, the heat gun I use is a programmable one so it has a great range of temperatures (from 250 to 1500 degrees) with both a low and high fan setting. For about $35, I think it was well worth the expense.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

aSmarterU said:


> The trick is to keep the heat gun moving at *ALL* times. It doesn't take long and if you blink, it's too long.


Betcha you made a bit of scrap before you got the timing down for that I would have it piled up next to my failed picture frame and crooked cabinet


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

rnrkid said:


> Betcha you made a bit of scrap before you got the timing down for that


Yep 

No need to take pics of the failures ... they are already *BURNED* (pun intended this time) into my memory!


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

You know what...I think I'll start a thread for failed projects! I think it would make some people feel better about their mistakes knowing that everyone does it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

rnrkid said:


> You know what...I think I'll start a thread for failed projects!


I'm sure that would be a VERY popular thread!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Your columns look great so far... can't wait to see the final product. Plus, good for you getting stuff done now!!


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

aSmarterU said:


> I'm sure that would be a VERY popular thread!


Done! Let the hilarity ensue


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

pandora said:


> Plus, good for you getting stuff done now!!


Thanks Pandora!

This is the *FIRST* time I actually started something early ... feels good!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

*1 More picture!*

Here is an outdoor picture of the assembled 2 sections so you can see them together. The detail doesn't stand out but you saw it earlier.  Right now it is about 6'4" tall. Still have the trim pieces to add and then it's paint time.


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Fantastic! How are you going to anchor it down. the wind that we get up here will take that thing for a ride. Maybe it will land at my house! Sweet


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

*Heyyyyyyyyyy!*



rnrkid said:


> Fantastic! How are you going to anchor it down. the wind that we get up here will take that thing for a ride. Maybe it will land at my house! Sweet


That would be cool for you now wouldn't it??? 

The top section will have an edge around the inside that I can add weight to to help keep it from blowing over (_or to your house_). We usually don't get bad winds in October around here! 

Sorry rnrkid!


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

A guy can dream can't he


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

*Painting begins ...*

Next update...

I decided to give it a try and painted the top section that looks like wood (supposed to anyway).

COLUMN TOP: *Step 1* - Applied the Black color latex paint for a base coat.









COLUMN TOP: *Step 2* - Applied the Almond color latex paint over the base coat.









COLUMN TOP: *Step 3* - Applied the Dark Brown color latex paint using a dry brush.









COLUMN TOP: *Completed* - finished faux wood painting close-up.









I think I like it ... not sure yet. I'm thinking about going over it with a grey "wash" to tone it down a little.

Comments welcome ... don't beat me up too much!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks good! I think I'd try the gray wash in an inconspicous area and see if you like it better though. The wood grain looks awesome!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Good Job Looks like real wood


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Rikki said:


> Looks good! I think I'd try the gray wash in an inconspicous area and see if you like it better though. The wood grain looks awesome!


Yeah, that's another lesson learned from my past.  I'm just not sure, maybe I'll just let it sit for a few days and see how I like it.

Thanks


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I think it looks great!

Is it the contrast between the wood grain and the grey/brown that has you bugged?


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank goodness this thread was bumped and I found it. Great work so far. To me, the painting is what really matters in a lot of projects - it can hide imperfections and take the prop to the next level. You did awesome. I love the grey in the wood -- it's got that great weather looked - like wood you would find at a harbor.

I do have a question though. Are these columns going to be tall rectangles? I'm a little confused because of your drawing. It's got a heavy, stout base of stone, then the neat wooden 'tower' part that comes in at the top. But, your photos seem to show a bit different.

That sketch is definitely one of the most original ideas I've seen and if you don't mind, I may follow a similar path.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Well if you don't like it I will be more than Happy to take it off your hands,lol

could this be the problem:?
old wood is either dark stained and very dirty looking or bleach out of the sun,turning it to a more blonde color grey could this be what is throwing you off ? I Think it Looks GREAT just the way it is .Personal I would add just a touch more brown some times when I color wood I add like 3 tones of browns and a little green like moss green

I start out with the Black under coat like you did then dry brush the darkest brown ,then the next Darkest brown and so forth.till i get it to look the way I want.









These are pics of a faux shove handle I made for My Grave digger


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Jackielantern said:


> I think it looks great!
> 
> Is it the contrast between the wood grain and the grey/brown that has you bugged?


I don't know ... gonna let it "sit" for a few days and then look again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

DeadTed said:


> I do have a question though. Are these columns going to be tall rectangles? I'm a little confused because of your drawing. It's got a heavy, stout base of stone, then the neat wooden 'tower' part that comes in at the top. But, your photos seem to show a bit different.
> 
> That sketch is definitely one of the most original ideas I've seen and if you don't mind, I may follow a similar path.


Well, it's not exactly like the sketch ... but the was the idea.

You can't really tell from the pics but the top "wooden" section does have a slight taper to it ... it's about 3 inches smaller at the top then the bottom.

Your more than welcome to use the idea ... isn't that what this place is for ... sharing ideas!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

RBC said:


> Well if you don't like it I will be more than Happy to take it off your hands,lol
> 
> could this be the problem:?
> old wood is either dark stained and very dirty looking or bleach out of the sun,turning it to a more blonde color grey could this be what is throwing you off ? I Think it Looks GREAT just the way it is .Personal I would add just a touch more brown some times when I color wood I add like 3 tones of browns and a little green like moss green
> ...


Sure RBC ... I'll mail it right to ya!!! 

Yeah, I don't really know ... the Mrs. says I should just leave it be for now because I have spent too much time looking at it to be objective.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

yep she is right too take some time and then if you want to color it some more Hugs my Friend

here is a trick i learned when I sculpt take a old sheet or something and cover it up, that way you are not looking at it every time you walk by it. then in a few days take the cover off stand back and look at it, or you stand back and have the MRS take the sheet off. It makes a BIG difference when you see it new again.


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I can't believe I have missed this thread. I spent the better part of my winter days in the garage building simple columns. Now, I'm throwing them out and building these fantastic looking columns...lol.

Honestly, I think the wood grain looks great the way it is now. You have done a fantastic job on the build.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

CMGhost said:


> I can't believe I have missed this thread. I spent the better part of my winter days in the garage building simple columns. Now, I'm throwing them out and building these fantastic looking columns...lol.
> 
> Honestly, I think the wood grain looks great the way it is now. You have done a fantastic job on the build.


LOL ... don't you just HATE when you find a thread AFTER you already started your project! 

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

RBC said:


> yep she is right too take some time and then if you want to color it some more do so Hugs my Friend
> 
> here is a trick I learned when I sculpt take a old sheet or something and cover it up, that way you are not looking at it every time you walk by it. then in a few days take the cover off stand back and look at it, or you stand back and have the MRS take the sheet off. It makes a BIG difference when you see it new again.


 But I really do like it


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

RBC said:


> But I really do like it


Thanks for the tip and the vote of confidence ... 

I think it's going up in the attic this afternoon!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

aSmarterU said:


> Thanks for the tip and the vote of confidence ...
> 
> I think it's going up in the attic this afternoon!


aw man I have storage if it doesn't fit in the attic


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

RBC said:


> aw man I have storage if it doesn't fit in the attic


LOL ... that's kinda why the prop turned out "different" then the sketch. The last set of columns I did 2 years ago didn't fit up in the attic.  Man was the Mrs. upset having them in the house! Then I had to put them outside ... what a shame ... bugs, weather 

It has already been up in my attic 3 times so I could prove to the Mrs ... it DOES FIT! 

Thanks for the offer tho RBC ...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oooh, I'm going to do this! I love the idea of the wood on top of the stone. Very ancient-looking. I may add a bit of iron-work to give it a more Dracula vibe. I will checking in on this thread often. Thanks for the how-to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Genexer said:


> Oooh, I'm going to do this! I love the idea of the wood on top of the stone. Very ancient-looking. I may add a bit of iron-work to give it a more Dracula vibe. I will checking in on this thread often. Thanks for the how-to.


You're very welcome ... hope the "how-to" helps somewhat and make sure you post pics if/when you do them. I'd like to see how you put your spin on it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

*Please - Help Needed!*

Painting update ...

Ok, I have put away the top half so I wouldn't be "bothered" with it for the time being.

Now I started the painting on the bottom half and can't decide on a color for the grout lines. 

This is the entire faux stone base painted.









The grout is an off grey. My problem is, I can't decide if I want to leave it this way or lighten up the color for more contrast with the stones.









This is a close-up of the darker color.









This is a close-up of the lighter color.









Here it is with both the light and dark on the same side.

The Mrs. and I can't decide so I'm asking for opinions from you guys and gals.

Sorry if the pics are a little shiney in spots, the paint is still wet! 

Thanks for the help!!!!!!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

I say put the top back on it stand back and look at the over all look of both parts and then blend them so they look like One unit.

Then if you cant make up your mind ship them to me,lol


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

i like the dark for sure.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Dark! And it's turning out very well. I can't wait to see the top together.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, I agree - the dark looks best (neither look bad, though). It's coming along nicely!


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

The Dark gets my vote. Great work


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

*Still can't decide .... yet!*



RBC said:


> I say put the top back on it stand back and look at the over all look of both parts and then blend them so they look like One unit.
> 
> Then if you cant make up your mind ship them to me,lol


LOL ... you are really trying to get me to send it to you! 

Well, since it's supposed to be different types of material, Stone & Wood, I don't want it to look too much alike ... but I kinda think I understand.

To keep them close, I used the same paint colors.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

aSmarterU said:


> Well, since it's supposed to be different types of material, Stone & Wood, I don't want it to look too much alike ... but I kinda think I understand.
> 
> To keep them close, I used the same paint colors.


I think that so long as you weather them together you'll be okay in that department.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*Fantastic job, first of all.

I like the look of the darker mortar. I would even go as far as to put some moss along some of the grout lines to give them some age, or maybe run some vines up the sides. It looks great, though.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, thanks for the comments. I still have not decided on a color choice yet.

The moss and vines are in the works but I need to finish the painting! 

I might have to pull the top back down and see how they look together.

Guess I'll take the weekend to decide!

I will post the pics when it's painted!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

you could drag a green crayola across the mortar to make a little fungus-look.
I watched a Tv movie prop painter age some brand new concrete with chaulk, mostly yellows and greys, when he got done it looked like it had been there for a very long time. It was the base to a statue that was also supposed to be very old.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> you could drag a green crayola across the mortar to make a little fungus-look.
> I watched a Tv movie prop painter age some brand new concrete with chaulk, mostly yellows and greys, when he got done it looked like it had been there for a very long time. It was the base to a statue that was also supposed to be very old.


I've found the most realistic mold-on-stone look is from blotting paint (green, yellow, whatever) at the top of your structure. Take a spray bottle and go heavy with the water. The water finds it's natural pathway down to the bottom. I then touch up areas with more dabs of paint - especially cracks or where the original water path pools.

That works for me because I sometimes have a tendency to overdo 'natural' looks to the point where they look unnatural. So, letting your mediums 'do their own thing' can be quite rewarding.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

*Last Update on these for now*

*Completed???*

Ok, I have stopped painting on this project and have gotten to a point where it's time to start other ideas and props.

Here are the "completed" pieces both tegether in natural daylight.









The blue foam is just a piece to level the ground for the picture.


















Close-up of the 2 sections together.

I will "dress" these up at a later date with moss, vines, etc. I think they will work out fine for this years yard display! 

Hope you all found this a fun and interesting project, it was for me! 

Off to start something else soon ...


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

It's just awful you have take it apart and send it to me so I can fix it,lol


Just Kidding you, I Love it You Did a great Job !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

RBC said:


> It's just awful you have take it apart and send it to me so I can fix it,lol
> 
> 
> Just Kidding you, I Love it You Did a great Job !!


Thanks! ... yeah, it's in the mail ... ROFL ... ya just never stop tryin ... 

But it is going up in the attic very soon ....


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

RBC said:


> It's just awful you have take it apart and send it to me so I can fix it,lol


Haha. Yeah, I'll "age" it at my house for the next few seasons


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

That's what I love about this place ... everyone is so willing to help!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey there these look great... I may have to add them to my place also.
Here is an IDEA. I work for HGTV and the DIY networks. 
Have you thought of growing real moss? 
My grand mother told me told use butter milk to get moss to take hole... and then all you need is a little real stuff and cool shaded moist place and there you go. it should grow on anything with the butter milk base.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Buttermilk now that is interesting cool idea.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow! It looks even better than I expected it to...great job! Can't wait to see it in your display.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

*Thanks!*



Rikki said:


> Wow! It looks even better than I expected it to...great job! Can't wait to see it in your display.


I'm glad you liked it even more than expected! 

I will be sure to take pics on the *BIG Night* so all can see!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Lookin _really_ good!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Jackielantern said:


> Lookin _really_ good!


Thanks J ... Now that it has been "finished" for the last few days, I can say it did turn out nice and I'm happy with it. Looking for some finishing touches to complete the look.


----------



## doutcha (Oct 19, 2007)

they look incredible u did an exelent job? they turned out just..... PERFECT


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, simply wow. Great job. I'm just amazed what you guys can do with styrofoam.


----------



## the black pirate (Aug 1, 2008)

looks awesome! I am also creating a pirate scene. I just completed my first project, the treasure chest. I'll post pics tomorrow. It would be great if we could share ideas. I plan on building a sea side village complete with pirate ship.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

*Another element ...*



the black pirate said:


> looks awesome! I am also creating a pirate scene. I just completed my first project, the treasure chest. I'll post pics tomorrow. It would be great if we could share ideas. I plan on building a sea side village complete with pirate ship.


Thanks for the comments ... I did add to this prop ... a Skeleton Torso.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/485771-post1.html

I only have the lights (lanterns, torch, or something) left to add and this project will be complete.

Hope this gives you some ideas ...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Very impressive work. The paint and textures are truley outstanding.


----------



## briwesk (Aug 11, 2008)

Amazing work

Where did you get the blue foam board? I went to home depot today and they only had thin Pink boards that interlocked for 6 bucks a narrow sheet.

Im thinking about using these as "decking" for my pirate ship. It will make it lightweight and somewhat portable, and only props are going to be on it, so i dont need to worry about it not supporting a person.

Get back to me on where I can obtain these boards


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

briwesk said:


> Amazing work
> 
> Where did you get the blue foam board? I went to home depot today and they only had thin Pink boards that interlocked for 6 bucks a narrow sheet.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are looking in the wrong place did you see where the large foam board is? ours at Lowes is next to the 2" foam board. which is down the insulation isle but not by the rolls of fiberglass or narrow pink board.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Home Depot carries it as: foamular® rigid foam insulation. If you do a search for it on their website, you should see it sold in 4x8 sheets in 1/2, 1 & 2 inch thick.

Lowes also carries it but it might be a different brand name.


----------

